# 7-9 day visit to New Zealand with 7yr old son. Need help to plan trip.



## unica

We are planning on a month long vacation in Australia this July and in-between hope to take a 8 day trip to New Zealand. Our 7 yr old DS would be with us, so I am trying to plan a trip that will be least hectic but can cover as much of New Zealand as possible and a bit of Middle Earth locations.
Oh, and see and experience real snow. 

We have two options, 
a- Cover the north island and return to Australia in 7-8 days
b- Cover all main points of north & south island and return to Australia in 7-9 days.

Using google I have shortlisted these areas as possible points of interest:

1. Auckland
- Auckland - Bream Head Scenic Reserve
- Auckland - Whale & Dolphin Safari at Hauraki Gulf Marine Park
- Auckland - Butterfly Creek

2a. Coromandel (maybe? but probably out of way)
- Coromandel - Waiau Kauri Grove and Waterfalls

2b. Hamilton
- Hamilton - Hobbiton Film location
- Hamilton - Hamilton Gardens
- Waitomo - Waitomo caves

3. Rotorua
- Te Puia at Te Whakarewarewa Thermal Valley
- Lake Okareka Walkway or Horse Trekking 
- Great Lake Taupo (Experience snow here?)

4. Wellington
- Te Papa National Museum
- Weta Cave
- Old St. Pauls
- Cable Car (& Carter Observatory)
- Zealandia / Wellington Zoo
- Mt. Victoria
- Kaitoke Regional Park

Return to Auckland OR Continue on ferry to South Island.

5. Blenheim
- Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre (DS loves planes and aviation)

6. Nelson
- Seal colony enroute

7. Christchurch
- Air Force Museum
- Open Top Bus
- Twizel
- Aoraki Mt Cook (Experience snow here?)

8. Queenstown
- Lake Wanaka Horse Trek
- Puzzling World Wanaka

9. Fiordland National Park (maybe? but probably out of way)

10. Return to Australia from Queenstown.


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> We are planning on a month long vacation in Australia this July and in-between hope to take a 8 day trip to New Zealand. Our 7 yr old DS would be with us, so I am trying to plan a trip that will be least hectic but can cover as much of New Zealand as possible and a bit of Middle Earth locations.
> Oh, and see and experience real snow.
> 
> We have two options,
> a- Cover the north island and return to Australia in 7-8 days
> b- Cover all main points of north & south island and return to Australia in 7-9 days.
> 
> Using google I have shortlisted these areas as possible points of interest:
> 
> 1. Auckland
> - Auckland - Bream Head Scenic Reserve
> - Auckland - Whale & Dolphin Safari at Hauraki Gulf Marine Park
> - Auckland - Butterfly Creek
> 
> 2a. Coromandel (maybe? but probably out of way)
> - Coromandel - Waiau Kauri Grove and Waterfalls
> 
> 2b. Hamilton
> - Hamilton - Hobbiton Film location
> - Hamilton - Hamilton Gardens
> - Waitomo - Waitomo caves
> 
> 3. Rotorua
> - Te Puia at Te Whakarewarewa Thermal Valley
> - Lake Okareka Walkway or Horse Trekking
> - Great Lake Taupo (Experience snow here?)
> 
> 4. Wellington
> - Te Papa National Museum
> - Weta Cave
> - Old St. Pauls
> - Cable Car (& Carter Observatory)
> - Zealandia / Wellington Zoo
> - Mt. Victoria
> - Kaitoke Regional Park
> 
> Return to Auckland OR Continue on ferry to South Island.
> 
> 5. Blenheim
> - Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre (DS loves planes and aviation)
> 
> 6. Nelson
> - Seal colony enroute
> 
> 7. Christchurch
> - Air Force Museum
> - Open Top Bus
> - Twizel
> - Aoraki Mt Cook (Experience snow here?)
> 
> 8. Queenstown
> - Lake Wanaka Horse Trek
> - Puzzling World Wanaka
> 
> 9. Fiordland National Park (maybe? but probably out of way)
> 
> 10. Return to Australia from Queenstown.


Unless you have at least 2 weeks you'll not have the time to do South Island as well as North Island.
With only 7-9 days I'd advise you to think of a well planned trip around North Island only starting and ending in Auckland.
There'll be lots of driving so why not rent a large camper van and do it that way instead of having to manage hotels/b&b's/motels along the way. There are many camp sites where you'll be able to hook up for electricity to heat the van.
I am aware you're coming along in July which is winter in nz so may be a bit cold for a camper van trip?
For snow you can go to Tongariro National Park. Ohakune is probably you're best bet for a place to stay with easy access to the ski fields on Tongariro and Ruapehu.


----------



## escapedtonz

So, looking at your bucket list and considering you're heading over in winter which isn't the best time to see NZ.

Arrive Auckland :

All depends where you have flown in from as Australia is a big place. If it was a short trip and you aren't tired I'd head out of Auckland and start the travelling.
If you have had a long flight then stay in Auckland for the night and spend the time looking around the city before starting the travelling.

Next stop - Coromandel as it is beautiful. Hot water beach is a must no matter what time of year. Make sure you have swimwear and a big spade. Dig yourself a hole on the beach and wallow in the hot water that naturally bubbles up from the earth. You can google the right times to do it as there's no point at high tide.

Next stop - Mount Maunganui, Tauranga is beautiful, but not much going on in winter other than walking around or up the mount which is an extinct volcano.

Next stop - I'd head out East, maybe go around the East Cape and do Gisborne & Napier.

Next stop - Wellington.

Next stop - Ohakune and the Tongariro National Park for the snow. Don't despair if there is no snow actually in Ohakune. There will be plenty up the mountain approx 20/30 mins drive.

Next stop - Taupo.

Next stop - Rotorua.

Next stop - Hamilton.

Next stop - back to Auckland.

Doing it the way you suggest, you will end your trip in Wellington before travelling back to Auckland........that's a 10 hour drive!!!


----------



## inhamilton

My advice is to get a rental car in Auckland, go all the way to Queenstown and then take a flight back to Australia from there. You should be able to fit that in in a week although it will be fairly rushed and you'll have to miss out some of the stuff you mention I'd imagine. The driving itself will take about 20 hours all up to get to Queenstown. 

You'll be lucky to see snow in any town in the North Island, including Taupo. Generally you need to go up into the mountains (Tonagariro - Ruapehu), which is about an hours drive from Taupo. It does snow in Taupo occasionally, because it's at a higher altitude than most towns, but I'd give the chances at only about 5% in the day or so you are there.

If you're coming all the way to NZ, you've got to get to the most scenic part of it, which is around Queenstown in the South Island. Snow should be plentiful there at that time of year.

I would miss out Coromandel at that time of year. It's a bit out of the way and you'll use up a lot of time. It's best in the summer anyway.

Rotorua is a tourist town. Consequently, some of the attractions are overcharged. Not sure how much Whakarewarewa costs these days, but you can see thermal activity for free if you ask where to look for it. There's heaps of other stuff to do there too. Don't forget the kiwis at Rainbow Springs, and the gondola right next door.

You seem to have quite a few of the touristy things sussed out, but I must confess to never having heard of the Whale and Dolphin safari in Auckland. I've been to Kelly Tarltons undersea world, which is quite good - penguins, stingrays etc.

Hope you have a good time.


----------



## inhamilton

Oh .. I made my post while EscapedtoNZ was doing his. Oh well, there's 2 different options and opinions


----------



## unica

Escapedtonz, Thank you for the reply. 

We are considering either traveling from Perth or Melbourne to Auckland. As you suggested, travelling from Perth would mean resting for the night as its going to be exhausting, unless we go for a simple drive around the city the same evening. 

Seeing snow is top on the list as we are from tropical India but residing in UAE which is a desert. :smow:
I like your suggested itinerary around the north island and if we really can't see both islands, will just make the most of the north island with the points of interest you have mentioned.

I also need to find inexpensive accommodation and ways to get around besides a car rental. Any suggestion on these please?


----------



## unica

Thanks InHamilton 

We will be checking out a car rental and also bus and train passes. Would be great if we can see the sights for free as much as possible and spend on stuff really worth it. Though New Zealand is a beautiful place and I guess all places would be worth it .

If we do mange to cover both North and south island, we would be flying out of Christchurch or Queenstown so that we can avoid a drive all the way back to Auckland which would be pointless when we are so short of time.


----------



## unica

1. Auckland
- Airport
- Auckland - Butterfly Creek (2 km - 0:10)
- Auckland City (20 km north - 0:30)
- Auckland City - Whale & Dolphin Safari at Hauraki Gulf Marine Park (2 km north - 0:10)

2. Hamilton
- Hamilton - Hamilton Gardens (129km - 1:40)
- Waitomo - Waitomo caves (74 km - 1:00)
- Hamilton Matamata - Hobbiton Film location (88 km - 1:10)

3. Rotorua
- Te Puia at Te Whakarewarewa Thermal Valley (80 km - 1:00)
- Lake Okareka Walkway or Horse Trekking (12 km - 0:20)

- Tongariro National Park (193 km - 2:30)
- Ohakune (2.5 km - 0:05) (Stay for access to snow)

- Kaitoke Regional Park (273km - 3:45)

4. Wellington (50km - 0:45)
- Old St. Pauls (2km - 0:10)
- Cable Car (& Carter Observatory) (2km - 0:10)
- Mt. Victoria (2km - 0:10)
- Te Papa National Museum (2km - 0:10) *maybe*
- Weta Cave (8km - 0:20)
- Zealandia / Wellington Zoo (6 km - 0:12)

*Return to Auckland OR Return to Australia OR Continue on ferry to South Island.*

5. Blenheim 
- Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre (135 km- 4:20 + ferry) 
(son loves planes and aviation)

6. Christchurch (315 km - 4:02)
- Air Force Museum (10km - 0:15)
- Open Top Bus *maybe*

*Return to Australia OR Continue on Queenstown.*

- Aoraki Mt Cook (309km 3:50) (Experience snow here?)
- Twizel (40km 0:30)

- Wanaka (145km - 1:45)
- Puzzling World Wanaka (3k - 0:05)
- Lake Wanaka Horse Trek (5k - 0:10)

8. Queenstown (70 km - 1:10)

*Return to Australia from Queenstown.*


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> Escapedtonz, Thank you for the reply.
> 
> We are considering either traveling from Perth or Melbourne to Auckland. As you suggested, travelling from Perth would mean resting for the night as its going to be exhausting, unless we go for a simple drive around the city the same evening.
> 
> Seeing snow is top on the list as we are from tropical India but residing in UAE which is a desert. :smow:
> I like your suggested itinerary around the north island and if we really can't see both islands, will just make the most of the north island with the points of interest you have mentioned.
> 
> I also need to find inexpensive accommodation and ways to get around besides a car rental. Any suggestion on these please?


Yes a trip from Perth will take a while and be very tiring. Defo don't wanna be driving any distance after that trip. Melbourne isn't too bad.

The best places for snow are defo in the South Island down in Queenstown and on the West Coast of the South Island where there's a couple of glaciers. If you just want to see snow and play in it then there's plenty at Mt. Tongariro / Mt. Ruapehu in the North Island.
For accommodation, the cheapest will be backpackers rooms but these will be shared dorms and shared facilities. If you want your own room, some do offer them for a higher price but you'll still have a shared bathroom. You would probably have to book these in advance also.
Otherwise the cheapest is going to be a motel. There's many of these in every decent size town.

Besides renting a car or camper you haven't many options. Yes there are buses, but national services aren't anywhere near as often as local bus services and they take ages to get anywhere so you'll just be wasting time sat on a bus.
No trains for your journey.
There's a train that runs from Auckland to Wellington with strategic stops on the way but it's a 12 hour service and it is very high cost - hundreds of dollars. There's a similar service from top of the South Island down the East coast to Christchurch then another from Christchurch over Arthur's Pass to the West Coast but again many many hours and hundreds of dollars.
Vehicle hire is your only viable option.


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> 1. Auckland
> - Airport
> - Auckland - Butterfly Creek (2 km - 0:10)
> - Auckland City (20 km north - 0:30)
> - Auckland City - Whale & Dolphin Safari at Hauraki Gulf Marine Park (2 km north - 0:10)
> 
> 2. Hamilton
> - Hamilton - Hamilton Gardens (129km - 1:40)
> - Waitomo - Waitomo caves (74 km - 1:00)
> - Hamilton Matamata - Hobbiton Film location (88 km - 1:10)
> 
> 3. Rotorua
> - Te Puia at Te Whakarewarewa Thermal Valley (80 km - 1:00)
> - Lake Okareka Walkway or Horse Trekking (12 km - 0:20)
> 
> - Tongariro National Park (193 km - 2:30)
> - Ohakune (2.5 km - 0:05) (Stay for access to snow)
> 
> - Kaitoke Regional Park (273km - 3:45)
> 
> 4. Wellington (50km - 0:45)
> - Old St. Pauls (2km - 0:10)
> - Cable Car (& Carter Observatory) (2km - 0:10)
> - Mt. Victoria (2km - 0:10)
> - Te Papa National Museum (2km - 0:10) *maybe*
> - Weta Cave (8km - 0:20)
> - Zealandia / Wellington Zoo (6 km - 0:12)
> 
> *Return to Auckland OR Return to Australia OR Continue on ferry to South Island.*
> 
> 5. Blenheim
> - Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre (135 km- 4:20 + ferry)
> (son loves planes and aviation)
> 
> 6. Christchurch (315 km - 4:02)
> - Air Force Museum (10km - 0:15)
> - Open Top Bus *maybe*
> 
> *Return to Australia OR Continue on Queenstown.*
> 
> - Aoraki Mt Cook (309km 3:50) (Experience snow here?)
> - Twizel (40km 0:30)
> 
> - Wanaka (145km - 1:45)
> - Puzzling World Wanaka (3k - 0:05)
> - Lake Wanaka Horse Trek (5k - 0:10)
> 
> 8. Queenstown (70 km - 1:10)
> 
> *Return to Australia from Queenstown.*


My observations for North Island:

1. Auckland.
Drive from Auckland Airport to the city can take half an hour, but it can also take 1.5hrs depending on the time of day and if anything has happened on the roads!

2. Hamilton.
Hamilton gardens - no point visiting as it's winter. It'll be cold and wet. You'll enjoy it better just walking up the Waikato River on one side past the city and then crossing over the river and walking down the other side.

3. Rotorua.
You must take in Taupo as it's only 45 mins from Rotorua and you'll be driving past to get to Tongariro. Loads to see and do like Wairaki terraces, the geothermal steam fields, Hukka Falls, the prawn farm, jet boating etc.
Kaitoke Regional Park - why ? It's just 2800 hectares of native bush with walking tracks. Not much to see and do. You won't be swimming in any pools as it'll be freezing!

4. Wellington.
Zealandia isn't that good for the price. It's just a bush walk with the odd native bird. A lot of money for something you can do for free in the many bush walks around NZ.


----------



## unica

Thank you again escapedtonz  You are being most helpful and I really appreciate it.

We are planning on hiring a car from Auckland to Christchurch. Queenstown might probably be too much out of the way. We are anyway covering Auckland to Wellington then instead of driving back to Auckland, better to cross the ferry and drive to Christchurch and travel out from there on a flight which may have (if we are lucky) a stop over in Queenstown.

Based on your suggestion, we will probably cancel Hamilton Gardens, Kaitoke Regional Park & Zealandia. 

Also, would you be able to help me find whats the rate for one way ferry trip from Wellington to Picton/Blenheim in the south island? I checked online but keep getting the message, 'no trip on said date'. I am looking for rate for 2 adults, 1 child & our rented car one way.


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> Thank you again escapedtonz  You are being most helpful and I really appreciate it.
> 
> We are planning on hiring a car from Auckland to Christchurch. Queenstown might probably be too much out of the way. We are anyway covering Auckland to Wellington then instead of driving back to Auckland, better to cross the ferry and drive to Christchurch and travel out from there on a flight which may have (if we are lucky) a stop over in Queenstown.
> 
> Based on your suggestion, we will probably cancel Hamilton Gardens, Kaitoke Regional Park & Zealandia.
> 
> Also, would you be able to help me find whats the rate for one way ferry trip from Wellington to Picton/Blenheim in the south island? I checked online but keep getting the message, 'no trip on said date'. I am looking for rate for 2 adults, 1 child & our rented car one way.


Woh that's a lot of driving 
Done it myself but we had all the time we wanted to hand.
You won't get a stopover in Queenstown if flying from Christchurch to Australia.

You will be unable to take the hire car across on the ferry. The car rental company's don't allow it. You'll have to drop it off in Wellington and pick another up on the other side so you'll go on the ferry as foot passengers.
There are two company's that run the ferry service - Interislander and Bluebridge. Both about the same prices. License to print money. Really expensive in my opinion.
You'll also not be able to book the ferry yet or view prices as July won't be available for another month. Cost for 2 adults and a child will be around $140 one way as foot passengers.


----------



## unica

Thank you again 
and thank you for the ferry rates. We are in the process of budgeting main (unavoidable) expenses and to get to Christchurch, the ferry is definitely one of them.
We would need to book arrival and departure tickets to New Zealand this week so that we can apply for the Australian visit visa. (They need our New Zealand itinerary too as we are reentering Australia).

My husband loves to drive and he feels thats the best way to see the scenic sights at our leisure. We would take as many breaks as possible to make the longer drives between 2- 2.5 hours at the most then break before next trip.
Rotorua to Wellington & Blenheim to Christchurch
seems to be the longest drive in the whole itinerary.

I just came across KiwiCombo Pass website and have sent them an enquiry regarding self drive with rental car and accommodation for 7-8 days. 
I see that they use Golden Chain and Bella Vista for their accommodation, both of which I was planning to contact as they have nationwide accommodation and seemed practical to stick to one company. Hopefully they will be able to direct us with regards to the ferry travel and car rental at that point.


----------



## inhamilton

escapedtonz said:


> For accommodation, the cheapest will be backpackers rooms but these will be shared dorms and shared facilities. If you want your own room, some do offer them for a higher price but you'll still have a shared bathroom. You would probably have to book these in advance also.
> Otherwise the cheapest is going to be a motel. There's many of these in every decent size town.


The other cheap option is Cabins at camping grounds. Most camping grounds will have either cabins or caravans for hire at cheap rates, although in July it might be a bit chilly (but certainly cheap).


----------



## unica

inhamilton said:


> The other cheap option is Cabins at camping grounds. Most camping grounds will have either cabins or caravans for hire at cheap rates, although in July it might be a bit chilly (but certainly cheap).


Sorry for the delayed reply inHamilton. 
Cabins won't work, as neither my husband nor I have any experience with them or using camping grounds.

We contacted KiwiComboPass and they have suggested an itinerary with a rental car and accommodation from Auckland to Queenstown. Hopefully it will work out.

We also shortened our points of interest to:

Auckland
- Butterfly creek (Priority- The Dinosaur kingdom. rest time permitting)
- Museum of transport & technology 
Rotorua
- Waitomo caves, Ruakuri Cave, Aranui Cave 
- Hobitton Tour
Wellington
-Old St.Pauls
-Cable Car
-Carter observatory
Blenheim
-Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre
Christchurch
-Air Force Museum Christchurch
Wanaka
-Puzzling world

Others
-One family horse trek experience en route
-One snow field /basic beginner ski experience en route
-One lake cruise (optional time and cost permitting)


----------



## unica

This is what KiwiComboPass have suggested to us. Seems doable.

Thursday, July 23 
Arrive Auckland morning. Pick up rental car at Airport 
Stay: Auckland

Friday, July 24 
Drive Auckland to Rotorua (approx 3hr) 
via Waitomo en route to visit the Waitomo Glowworm Caves. 
Stay: Rotorua

Saturday, July 25 
Matamata to visit Hobbiton, LOTR film site and other thermal attractions in Rotorua 
Stay: Rotorua

Sunday, July 26 
Drive Rotorua to Ohakune (approx 2hr 45min) 
Stay: Ohakune 

Monday, July 27 
Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min) 
Time to visit Old St Pauls, optional cable car 
Stay: Wellington 

Tuesday, July 28 
Ferry Wellington to Picton (0830/1145) 
Drive Picton to Blenheim (approx 40 mins)
Stay: Blenheim

Wednesday, July 29
Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins)
Optional visit to Air Force Museum.
Stay: Christchurch

Thursday, July 30
Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
Optional side trip to Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park. 
optional visit to Puzzling World at Wanaka.
Stay: Wanaka

Friday, July 31 
Drive Wanaka to Queenstown (approx 1hr) 
Time today for an optional horse trek, either in Wanaka or Queenstown. 
Stay: Queenstown

Saturday, August 1 
Make your way to Queenstown Airport at noon for your departure flight. Drop off your rental car at Airport.


----------



## inhamilton

Sounds good. You and your son will love it! Although hopefully not too tiring for your son. I can imagine there will be a lot of 'Are we there yet?' on the car trip. 
Also be aware that each of those places will have a tourist Information Centre who can tell you all the things to do in that area, if you get stuck.


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> This is what KiwiComboPass have suggested to us. Seems doable.
> 
> Thursday, July 23
> Arrive Auckland morning. Pick up rental car at Airport
> Stay: Auckland
> 
> Friday, July 24
> Drive Auckland to Rotorua (approx 3hr)
> via Waitomo en route to visit the Waitomo Glowworm Caves.
> Stay: Rotorua
> 
> Saturday, July 25
> Matamata to visit Hobbiton, LOTR film site and other thermal attractions in Rotorua
> Stay: Rotorua
> 
> Sunday, July 26
> Drive Rotorua to Ohakune (approx 2hr 45min)
> Stay: Ohakune
> 
> Monday, July 27
> Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min)
> Time to visit Old St Pauls, optional cable car
> Stay: Wellington
> 
> Tuesday, July 28
> Ferry Wellington to Picton (0830/1145)
> Drive Picton to Blenheim (approx 40 mins)
> Stay: Blenheim
> 
> Wednesday, July 29
> Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins)
> Optional visit to Air Force Museum.
> Stay: Christchurch
> 
> Thursday, July 30
> Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
> Optional side trip to Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park.
> optional visit to Puzzling World at Wanaka.
> Stay: Wanaka
> 
> Friday, July 31
> Drive Wanaka to Queenstown (approx 1hr)
> Time today for an optional horse trek, either in Wanaka or Queenstown.
> Stay: Queenstown
> 
> Saturday, August 1
> Make your way to Queenstown Airport at noon for your departure flight. Drop off your rental car at Airport.


Awesome itinerary if it all goes to plan, the roads are fine and the weather is kind.
Although the timings for driving should be achievable they can easily stretch exponentially if there's an accident, heavy traffic or bad weather. The roads are great here but generally single lane with a 100 km limit. 
Just one word of advice for your hubby.......

KEEP TO THE LEFT !!!

There's been so many deaths recently caused by overseas drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. Being a biker it's on my mind often.
So again.
Steering wheel on the right - drive on the left!


----------



## unica

inhamilton said:


> Sounds good. You and your son will love it! Although hopefully not too tiring for your son. I can imagine there will be a lot of 'Are we there yet?' on the car trip.
> Also be aware that each of those places will have a tourist Information Centre who can tell you all the things to do in that area, if you get stuck.


I hope it goes well. We would keep a few books and activities handy so that my son would be busy. On real long trips he tends to sleep, so hopefully that happens here too.


----------



## unica

escapedtonz said:


> Awesome itinerary if it all goes to plan, the roads are fine and the weather is kind.
> Although the timings for driving should be achievable they can easily stretch exponentially if there's an accident, heavy traffic or bad weather. The roads are great here but generally single lane with a 100 km limit.
> Just one word of advice for your hubby.......
> KEEP TO THE LEFT !!!
> There's been so many deaths recently caused by overseas drivers driving on the wrong side of the road. Being a biker it's on my mind often.
> So again.
> Steering wheel on the right - drive on the left!


In India, the steering wheel's on right and driving's on the left. So for a month every year, my husband is used to using the opposite of what he's used to here in UAE (where the steering is on the left and driving on the right).
He's also used to driving in pouring rain (but really low visibility we stop at the side), roads with potholes, having to overtake trucks and lorries on a single lane, drivers who simply should not even be behind a steering wheel and driving at night with idiots who drive on the opposite side not using dimmed lights on vehicle approach, in other words, effectively blinding the my husband who is the approaching driver .

We would ideally like to keep our drives at times where we won't run into peak hour traffic. On googling again I saw that at Christchurch peak hours are from 7-9 & 4-6pm. Is this the same all over New Zealand? What is the best time to travel through town on a weekday? Are weekends better or worse as there are no peak time during weekends?

Also weather wise is it very unpredictable during that time? 

Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min)
Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins)
Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
These three routes are the longest drives and as you said, any accident, or unexpected weather can make this route a seem a lot lot longer. 

Your thoughts and suggestions?


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> In India, the steering wheel's on right and driving's on the left. So for a month every year, my husband is used to using the opposite of what he's used to here in UAE (where the steering is on the left and driving on the right).
> He's also used to driving in pouring rain (but really low visibility we stop at the side), roads with potholes, having to overtake trucks and lorries on a single lane, drivers who simply should not even be behind a steering wheel and driving at night with idiots who drive on the opposite side not using dimmed lights on vehicle approach, in other words, effectively blinding the my husband who is the approaching driver .
> 
> We would ideally like to keep our drives at times where we won't run into peak hour traffic. On googling again I saw that at Christchurch peak hours are from 7-9 & 4-6pm. Is this the same all over New Zealand? What is the best time to travel through town on a weekday? Are weekends better or worse as there are no peak time during weekends?
> 
> Also weather wise is it very unpredictable during that time?
> 
> Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min)
> Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins)
> Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
> These three routes are the longest drives and as you said, any accident, or unexpected weather can make this route a seem a lot lot longer.
> 
> Your thoughts and suggestions?


Yes I'd say those times are pretty safe to assume for peak periods in any city in NZ.
Away from these times you should be sweet (that's a kiwi-ism for sure) and shouldn't experience any issues driving through towns etc.
Weekends are worse in my experience as everyone goes shopping or to the market or to an event. The weekends also bring out the idiot drivers.....the ones who don't spend any other time behind the wheel but get the car out at the weekend.

1st July to 30th September is Winter.
The weather is going to be very unpredictable and you can easily have 4 seasons in one day. The NI is going to be warmer than the South Island for sure.
The South Island you may experience snow as part of everyday life from Christchurch all the way to Queenstown.

Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min) :-
The worst part of this drive is from Levin to Wellington on SH1. At the wrong time it can be a nightmare. Lots and lots of slow traffic on a single carriageway road with regular passing lanes. You travel through many towns on this drive which can all be busy with weekend drivers, elderly folk and tourists.

Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins) :-
Nice drive. From what I remember it is very undulating and windy through the hills and along the coast. It's one of them sit back and relax 100kph drives whilst dodging many road slugs along the way (camper vans) .

Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
No idea as I haven't driven this. I'd guess there can be lots of snow in winter ?

All doable but just don't get too stressed if you are running late or behind. There's always chance to make it up.


----------



## sharbuck

unica said:


> This is what KiwiComboPass have suggested to us. Seems doable.
> 
> Thursday, July 23
> Arrive Auckland morning. Pick up rental car at Airport
> Stay: Auckland
> 
> Friday, July 24
> Drive Auckland to Rotorua (approx 3hr)
> via Waitomo en route to visit the Waitomo Glowworm Caves.
> Stay: Rotorua
> 
> Saturday, July 25
> Matamata to visit Hobbiton, LOTR film site and other thermal attractions in Rotorua
> Stay: Rotorua
> 
> Sunday, July 26
> Drive Rotorua to Ohakune (approx 2hr 45min)
> Stay: Ohakune
> 
> Monday, July 27
> Drive Ohakune to Wellington (approx 3hr 45min)
> Time to visit Old St Pauls, optional cable car
> Stay: Wellington
> 
> Tuesday, July 28
> Ferry Wellington to Picton (0830/1145)
> Drive Picton to Blenheim (approx 40 mins)
> Stay: Blenheim
> 
> Wednesday, July 29
> Drive Blenheim to Christchurch (approx 4 hours, 10 mins)
> Optional visit to Air Force Museum.
> Stay: Christchurch
> 
> Thursday, July 30
> Drive Christchurch to Wanaka (approx. 5 hours)
> Optional side trip to Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park.
> optional visit to Puzzling World at Wanaka.
> Stay: Wanaka
> 
> Friday, July 31
> Drive Wanaka to Queenstown (approx 1hr)
> Time today for an optional horse trek, either in Wanaka or Queenstown.
> Stay: Queenstown
> 
> Saturday, August 1
> Make your way to Queenstown Airport at noon for your departure flight. Drop off your rental car at Airport.


Please don't take this as an attempt to get any business since I happen to be in the travel industry. ( moderator - I am not giving my business name and am only trying to give my opinion). 

I read your your itinerary and you will be running yourself ragged. Yes it is possible but everything will be rushed. I would not recommend this itinerary to my clients. 

An example would be that Hobbiton is almost a full day in itself. You have to take a bus from the tour site into the movie set and back. Add the commute time of an hour to hour and a half each way from Rotorua, there is little to no time to see the thermal features around Rotorua.

Another concern has been tourists driving either being injured or dying. It's been brutal the last 2 months. Have had 7 fatalities from 2 accidents just around here in Waikato. Unfamiliar, windy roads, driving on the other side along with driver fatigue are a dangerous combination. 

Please revisit your itinerary maybe even fly from Rotorua to Queenstown to give yourself more time.

Hope this helps


----------



## unica

sharbuck said:


> I read your your itinerary and you will be running yourself ragged. Yes it is possible but everything will be rushed. I would not recommend this itinerary to my clients.
> An example would be that Hobbiton is almost a full day in itself. You have to take a bus from the tour site into the movie set and back. Add the commute time of an hour to hour and a half each way from Rotorua, there is little to no time to see the thermal features around Rotorua.
> Another concern has been tourists driving either being injured or dying. It's been brutal the last 2 months. Have had 7 fatalities from 2 accidents just around here in Waikato. Unfamiliar, windy roads, driving on the other side along with driver fatigue are a dangerous combination.
> Please revisit your itinerary maybe even fly from Rotorua to Queenstown to give yourself more time.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your reply Sharbuck. 
Yes it is a marathon drive on almost all days. My husband and I spend almost a whole week trying to decide if he could drive this entire distance as per the itinerary before we made our flight reservation into Auckland and out of Queenstown. Taking into account all the long drives we have done here in Dubai and India (driving is opposite in both places), he feel it won't be a problem for him.

As a backup, if he's really fatigued, we would hire a driver for day in between. Its very expensive, but definitely an option we want to keep open if the need arises.

The longest drive we had done is a 750km in less than 4 days to attend a wedding of which we did 370km at a stretch on our return. Took us almost 12 hours (including an hour to take lunch) but got home just in time for dinner and went to bed. But then, that is India.. 60-70kmph, single lane roads, trucks everywhere and everytime, towns in-between with slow traffic, rains and roads with potholes in between, a bridge that was almost falling apart that they would only let one lane of traffic to go through. We were stuck there for almost 2 hours when we passed it first but on our return as it was a different time of day it was not as bad.

Here is UAE, just yesterday we did a 360 km drive of which 330km was a straight 3 hour drive and the remaining 30km was in heavy traffic through the city, being the weekend and all.


----------



## unica

Right now, I am in the process of making a rough time based itinerary. If possible, we are even considering doing the drive from Rotorua to Wellington in one day and then stay in wellington for 2 nights instead.
Then drive from Picton to Christchurch on the same day of the ferry crossing, if we take the morning 8:30 ferry. That would give us another 2 day break at Christchurch before we move on to Wanaka. 

Something like:
Thursday, July 23. Stay: Auckland

Friday drive, July 24. Stay: Rotorua
Saturday, July 25. Stay: Rotorua

Sunday drive, July 26. Stay: Wellington
Monday, July 27. Stay: Wellington

Tuesday ferry & drive, July 28. Stay: Christchurch
Wednesday, July 29. Stay: Christchurch

Thursday drive, July 30. Stay: Wanaka

Friday drive, July 31. Stay: Queenstown
Saturday, Aug 1: leave.

This way, we do our drives on alternate days and leave the next day free to explore local areas?


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> Right now, I am in the process of making a rough time based itinerary. If possible, we are even considering doing the drive from Rotorua to Wellington in one day and then stay in wellington for 2 nights instead.
> Then drive from Picton to Christchurch on the same day of the ferry crossing, if we take the morning 8:30 ferry. That would give us another 2 day break at Christchurch before we move on to Wanaka.
> 
> Something like:
> Thursday, July 23. Stay: Auckland
> 
> Friday drive, July 24. Stay: Rotorua
> Saturday, July 25. Stay: Rotorua
> 
> Sunday drive, July 26. Stay: Wellington
> Monday, July 27. Stay: Wellington
> 
> Tuesday ferry & drive, July 28. Stay: Christchurch
> Wednesday, July 29. Stay: Christchurch
> 
> Thursday drive, July 30. Stay: Wanaka
> 
> Friday drive, July 31. Stay: Queenstown
> Saturday, Aug 1: leave.
> 
> This way, we do our drives on alternate days and leave the next day free to explore local areas?


You can do rotorua to wellington in a day. We've done it a few times with just one stop for food and natural break on the journey.
You will miss out Ohakune and snow in the NI but you'll see plenty of it later in the road trip down the bottom of the SI so don't worry on that score.
Picton to Christchurch is fine to do in one journey after the ferry trip. Itll just be a long day. We stopped over at Kaikoura on that trip but doable in a day. You'll want to stop on that trip since there's some awesome views to be had and time needed just to stop and take it all in. Much like a lot of the other journeys and time for which you aren't factoring in - ie you'll want to stop on the way in to Taupo. There's a lookout at the junction of Huka Falls Road and Thermal Explorer Highway which is a view not to be missed and you'll defo wanna stop on State Highway 1 (SH1 - The Desert Road) with Mt. Tongariro / Mt. Ruapehu to the West of you just to take in the view assuming you aren't experiencing rain or low cloud. It's an awesome spectacle.
I'd say this itinerary is better than previous but you are missing out on a lot of things that you could have done had you not factored in time to visit the SI.


----------



## unica

escapedtonz said:


> You can do rotorua to wellington in a day. We've done it a few times with just one stop for food and natural break on the journey.
> You will miss out Ohakune and snow in the NI but you'll see plenty of it later in the road trip down the bottom of the SI so don't worry on that score.
> Picton to Christchurch is fine to do in one journey after the ferry trip. Itll just be a long day. We stopped over at Kaikoura on that trip but doable in a day. You'll want to stop on that trip since there's some awesome views to be had and time needed just to stop and take it all in. Much like a lot of the other journeys and time for which you aren't factoring in - ie you'll want to stop on the way in to Taupo. There's a lookout at the junction of Huka Falls Road and Thermal Explorer Highway which is a view not to be missed and you'll defo wanna stop on State Highway 1 (SH1 - The Desert Road) with Mt. Tongariro / Mt. Ruapehu to the West of you just to take in the view assuming you aren't experiencing rain or low cloud. It's an awesome spectacle.
> I'd say this itinerary is better than previous but you are missing out on a lot of things that you could have done had you not factored in time to visit the SI.


I have been spending hours on the net trying to read up on the various places to visit but its so exhausting so I keep returning here for help. And I am so obliged that you take the time to reply to my questions Escapedtonz. Thank you, you have no idea how helpful you are being. 

It is a trip of a lifetime and I want to see it all, but as you said, time is an issue so I have to settle for a sampling of the best. Both of us want to leave New Zealand feeling we have made the best possible use of the 9 days we had.:fingerscrossed:

Over the weekend, I budgeted for food/fuel at about 1000 NZ$ for the entire trip for the 3 of us and 1000$ for various sight seeing tours and also worked on a rough time based itinerary. The daily highlight being to get back to the hotel before sunset and just rest and sleep early and be fresh for the early trip next day.

Being from India, and living in cosmopolitan Dubai, 
Neither of us are interested in: 
Rainforests (so thick you can walk comfortably through and crawling with bugs leeches etc)
Deserts and vast areas of barren dead land
Cities.. concrete jungles... artificial gardens/snow parks/water parks/zoos/aquarium etc (Dubai has all those)

Since our son is with us, and my husband probably tired from the morning long drives, I cannot plan activities that are physically intense either... not even a long walk in the middle of our trip that has the most amount of driving.

My husband has left it completely to me to plan out our itinerary. He is prepared to drive and he is a cautious driver, but the South island with its snow and ice would be a new experience for all of us. So I am trying to re-work our plan to give us more time in the south island, cause that would probably be a once in a life time thing.

So it has to be a delicate balance and we need to confirm the itinerary before applying for visa.


----------



## escapedtonz

unica said:


> I have been spending hours on the net trying to read up on the various places to visit but its so exhausting so I keep returning here for help. And I am so obliged that you take the time to reply to my questions Escapedtonz. Thank you, you have no idea how helpful you are being.
> 
> It is a trip of a lifetime and I want to see it all, but as you said, time is an issue so I have to settle for a sampling of the best. Both of us want to leave New Zealand feeling we have made the best possible use of the 9 days we had.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Over the weekend, I budgeted for food/fuel at about 1000 NZ$ for the entire trip for the 3 of us and 1000$ for various sight seeing tours and also worked on a rough time based itinerary. The daily highlight being to get back to the hotel before sunset and just rest and sleep early and be fresh for the early trip next day.
> 
> Being from India, and living in cosmopolitan Dubai,
> Neither of us are interested in:
> Rainforests (so thick you can walk comfortably through and crawling with bugs leeches etc)
> Deserts and vast areas of barren dead land
> Cities.. concrete jungles... artificial gardens/snow parks/water parks/zoos/aquarium etc (Dubai has all those)
> 
> Since our son is with us, and my husband probably tired from the morning long drives, I cannot plan activities that are physically intense either... not even a long walk in the middle of our trip that has the most amount of driving.
> 
> My husband has left it completely to me to plan out our itinerary. He is prepared to drive and he is a cautious driver, but the South island with its snow and ice would be a new experience for all of us. So I am trying to re-work our plan to give us more time in the south island, cause that would probably be a once in a life time thing.
> 
> So it has to be a delicate balance and we need to confirm the itinerary before applying for visa.


I can understand your dilemma. Having only 9 days to visit and it being a once in a lifetime opportunity then you would naturally want to visit and see as much as possible.
A huge part of what makes NZ so awesome is the scenery, the bush, forests, rivers, coastline, mountains, national parks, glaciers, beaches etc and then the cities and what they have to offer.
I'm unsure what is specifically important to you. Maybe you need to identify what things you cannot miss out on and then plan the rest of the trip around that ?

As for budgeting for fuel it all depends on the hire vehicle but I'd say a good rule of thumb is to expect the car will use between 8 and 10 litres / 100 km's and use the average cost of a litre of fuel as $2.00 which is slightly more than actual but it may get up to that by July ?
If you do all your grocery shopping in one of the supermarkets that are nz wide like Countdown or New World you'll get a fuel voucher that can save you 4c - 35c off per litre depending how much you spend.

The South Island defo has the better scenery, much less people and will have snow down the bottom end Queenstown way.


----------



## unica

escapedtonz said:


> I can understand your dilemma. Having only 9 days to visit and it being a once in a lifetime opportunity then you would naturally want to visit and see as much as possible.
> A huge part of what makes NZ so awesome is the scenery, the bush, forests, rivers, coastline, mountains, national parks, glaciers, beaches etc and then the cities and what they have to offer.
> I'm unsure what is specifically important to you. Maybe you need to identify what things you cannot miss out on and then plan the rest of the trip around that ?
> The South Island defo has the better scenery, much less people and will have snow down the bottom end Queenstown way.


Yes, tried to focus on what we wanted to see that we wouldn't see otherwise and reworked a final itinerary option today. Just 4 days in the North Island and the remaining in the South island but concentration in Queenstown.

Day 1 - arrive Auckland
Day 2 - Auckland > Coromandel Cathedral Cove > Matamata
Day 3 - Hobitton > Waitomo Caves
Day 4 - Orakei Thermal Park > Wellington
Day 5 - Wellington > Christchurch
Day 6 - Christchurch > Queenstown
Day 7 - Queenstown > Horse trek & Gondola & Snow
Day 8 - Mount Cook Tour operator
Day 9 - Milford Sound Tour operator
Day 10 - return

:fingerscrossed: I won't change my mind again. This option covers a large variety of landscapes and sights and just hoping the weather though winter will be good to us.ray2:


----------



## sharbuck

unica said:


> I have been spending hours on the net trying to read up on the various places to visit but its so exhausting so I keep returning here for help. And I am so obliged that you take the time to reply to my questions Escapedtonz. Thank you, you have no idea how helpful you are being.
> 
> It is a trip of a lifetime and I want to see it all, but as you said, time is an issue so I have to settle for a sampling of the best. Both of us want to leave New Zealand feeling we have made the best possible use of the 9 days we had.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Over the weekend, I budgeted for food/fuel at about 1000 NZ$ for the entire trip for the 3 of us and 1000$ for various sight seeing tours and also worked on a rough time based itinerary. The daily highlight being to get back to the hotel before sunset and just rest and sleep early and be fresh for the early trip next day.
> 
> Being from India, and living in cosmopolitan Dubai,
> Neither of us are interested in:
> Rainforests (so thick you can walk comfortably through and crawling with bugs leeches etc)
> Deserts and vast areas of barren dead land
> Cities.. concrete jungles... artificial gardens/snow parks/water parks/zoos/aquarium etc (Dubai has all those)
> 
> Since our son is with us, and my husband probably tired from the morning long drives, I cannot plan activities that are physically intense either... not even a long walk in the middle of our trip that has the most amount of driving.
> 
> My husband has left it completely to me to plan out our itinerary. He is prepared to drive and he is a cautious driver, but the South island with its snow and ice would be a new experience for all of us. So I am trying to re-work our plan to give us more time in the south island, cause that would probably be a once in a life time thing.
> 
> So it has to be a delicate balance and we need to confirm the itinerary before applying for visa.



. Everyone here has been quite kind in giving their advice but this is not a travel forum but I think you would be better served by talking to a local travel agency. Think that your itinerary, your travel expectations and budget is way off


----------



## unica

sharbuck said:


> . Everyone here has been quite kind in giving their advice but this is not a travel forum but I think you would be better served by talking to a local travel agency. Think that your itinerary, your travel expectations and budget is way off


Thanks Sharbuck, 
yes, I figured as much when I really broke down my itinerary.
We have now decided to fly Auckland to Queenstown and just concentrate on a few special places in these areas. Also much less driving as we are taking a few coach trips in between.


----------

